# Is his cheating ?



## D-Rochelle (Oct 5, 2010)

My husband meet a single woman as a customer about 9months ago and he has been talking to her on a regular , they call each other every day and 2 to 6 times a day. when i found out about her i ask him is he cheating on me with her and he told me no but before he answer my question he got mad by yelling and fussing. and then he said that she is getting married soon. but to me if you getting married soon why are you calling a married man 2 to 6 times a day every day? to me she should be calling the man she getting married to 2 to 6 times a day everyday and not my husband. I told him that he is cheating on me with this woman with out having sex with her because he talk to her on the phone more than he talk to me on the phone. an she is not his customer no more. so is this cheating?:c:confused


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

He's cheating you out of a real relationship with you, so yes he's in an EA and I would ask him to stop all contact with her so that you dont have to tell the OW fiance about the relationship. 

Some thing is missing in the marriage find it and repair it. You will need his help so the time he is spending with the OW is interfering with these repairs.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

D-Rochelle said:


> My husband meet a single woman as a customer about 9months ago and he has been talking to her on a regular , they call each other every day and 2 to 6 times a day. when i found out about her i ask him is he cheating on me with her and he told me no but before he answer my question he got mad by yelling and fussing. and then he said that she is getting married soon. but to me if you getting married soon why are you calling a married man 2 to 6 times a day every day? to me she should be calling the man she getting married to 2 to 6 times a day everyday and not my husband. I told him that he is cheating on me with this woman with out having sex with her because he talk to her on the phone more than he talk to me on the phone. an she is not his customer no more. so is this cheating?:c:confused


HOLD UR HORSES!
before u jumo into any conclusions, try to remember, when was the last time u guys sat down n had a good chat, or did something fun together? Assumptions are the mother of all F***ups so to speak! 

so try to do some investigation n self searching, perhaps, u can use this as a pivotal point n chance to reignite the flame in ur marriage?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree, do your investigation, but keep in mind a good chat will be hard to find if wayward spouse is in the "affair fog" but then again I could be wrong and the "affair script" does not aply to D-R.
You are seeing some serious red flags, go with your gut, and take the action nessary to protect your marriage from this vampire who is no longer a customer, but still hangs with your H.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

the guy said:


> He's cheating you out of a real relationship with you, so yes he's in an EA and I would ask him to stop all contact with her so that you dont have to tell the OW fiance about the relationship.
> 
> Some thing is missing in the marriage find it and repair it. You will need his help so the time he is spending with the OW is interfering with these repairs.




:iagree:


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

Now i will point out that i am an open minded person and see this as a simple NON threatening thing. Do you know what they talk about? Is this other woman talking dirty to your Hubby? My hubby of almost 9 yrs has lots of gal pals and talks to them all the time, do i worry? NOT ONE bit, because i trust him, he respects me and i respect him, now this is not always the case, but why are you jumping to conclusions because he talks to her? What is so wrong about men being friends with woman and vice versa? You said she was a client before? what does H do for a living? it sounds like he has something to do with a wedding or photographer or something, because they met a while ago.. i would not be jumping to conclusions on this one.. i would talk to him about it, and let him know how you feel.. do i think he is cheating? NO, IMHO, just b/c a man talks to a woman ( IDC if it is 50 times a day), that is not cheating.. i do not like it when people say " its an Emotional Affair??" what ever happened to guys and gals being just friends? talking hanging out and what not?

maybe i am a little bit to open minded, but, my way of thinking is "i dont care where he gets his appetite, as long as he eats at home: Meaning, if he talks/looks/googles/jaw drop/ ect at OW, and comes home to me every single night, i get his checks, i get his love i get his respect, i get everything, that what does it matter?

Did you ever stop to think, maybe he is going thru that " im a big brother stage" lots of men do, they want to be the BB in some situations, someone a lady can call on and he can "rescue" per say.. I Have lots of guy friends that call on me for advice about woman, does my hubby get mad? nope, he TRUSTS ME!! 

i think you need to really talk to him and ask him why he talks to her, maybe it is just friends.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

blah, blah, blah, "we're just friends" blah, blah, blah,

Thay are talking everyday/multi times, your gut feeling is telling u something up, and either way you are not comfortable. Why can't your H make you comfortable?

I had trust with wife, until the flags started getting reder & reder. 
Just stay vigual (i wish i could spell) and there is nothing wrong with keeping an eye on whats yours.


----------



## D-Rochelle (Oct 5, 2010)

His Job is an auto sales man, and when i try to talk to him about this he get upset. we have a good sex life and we joke and laugh ,talk its just when we come to this topic that when he get upset. so i just start to pray ask the lord to help me with this.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

misspuppy said:


> Did you ever stop to think, maybe he is going thru that " im a big brother stage" lots of men do, they want to be the BB in some situations, someone a lady can call on and he can "rescue" per say.. I Have lots of guy friends that call on me for advice about woman, does my hubby get mad? nope, he TRUSTS ME!!


That's too funny! My estranged husband's date ads said something to that effect. He called himself the great mentor to young girls. That's a bunch of baloney! A man should first take care of his wife and children before searching the earth for some damsel in distress.



the guy said:


> blah, blah, blah, "we're just friends" blah, blah, blah,
> 
> Thay are talking everyday/multi times, your gut feeling is telling u something up, and either way you are not comfortable. Why can't your H make you comfortable?
> 
> ...


I'm in agreement here too. I have had an OS friend for 30 years. We don't talk that many times a day! We may talk four to five times a week. What D-Rochell is describing here is excessive and it is taking away from the marriage. Always trust your "gut".


----------

